# Carrier Nipple Removal



## matt9855

I have to replace a broken Water Closet Carrier nipple and it is frozen in the carrier. It is a Zurn Carrier with a threaded nipple. I tried the tool that fits into the two key hole slots of the nipple but had no luck. Any suggestions on how to get this out, Im leaning towards trying to cut the threads from the inside of the nipple to weaken them.
Thanks Matt


----------



## DesertOkie

Please post an intro. Until then make sure you cut on the top and chip out from there.


----------



## matt9855

should I post a intro on this thread?


----------



## DesertOkie

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

Hit the new topic button and your there. The typical is plumbing experience and the like.

Once you post an intro showing you are a plumber you will get lots of help. I had similar questions a while ago. 
Thanks


----------



## matt9855

Has anyone experienced this type of problem. I am open to suggestions


----------



## Widdershins

I generally cut it off internally within an inch of the carrier with a rotary tool and then make a few careful slices with a hand saw on the top (if you're going to damage the threads even slightly, you want the damage on the top) and then use a hammer and chisel to knock out the portion you sliced. The rest of it should just peel out after that.


----------



## matt9855

thank you for the tips


----------



## Tommy plumber

Use a big-a$$ wrench. 

Or, if it's plastic, heat it up with your torch to soften it, then it will pry out easily while the plastic is soft.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

*Jack Chisel ???*



matt9855 said:


> thank you for the tips


Some years ago, on a job -- a blasting contractor moved in a wagon drill 
upon starting it up it was found that a 1" hydraulic fitting had broken off in travel and the machine was down. I was asked if I could fix it quick. I had read about jack chisels and how they might work in certain situations.
A jack chisel is a flat piece of steel gound down to about 1/16" bigger than the I.D. of what you are trying to remove -- Then the flat section is ground with a slight angle towards the edge the opposite edge is ground the other way, you now drive it into the pipe/fitting and the sharpened edges when turned c-clockwise -- dig in and grip. Needless to say a left hand thread would be sharpened the other way. This is not a machine shop tool this in made in the field with a hand grinder, but knowing about the principles and the possibilities of it may save your butt one day.


----------



## Plumbus

Had a job where they removed and replaced the wall covering behind a couple of carriers. Naturally, warnings about the critical nature of the existing wall thicknesses went unheeded and the carrier nipples, which were truly galvanized to the carrier plate, were in too deep to make a proper seal. Nasty job cutting them out without damaging the new wall finishes. Even with a mask and body protection, I still had a metal taste in my mouth the next day. Fortunately, the new plastic nipples worked fine. At least I think they did.:whistling2:


----------



## deerslayer

Desert Okie and Widdershins have told you the way I always do it


----------



## DesertOkie

deerslayer said:


> Desert Okie and Widdershins have told you the way I always do it



No unless it's with that c-4 you stole from a secrete government installation. And I though we were sworn to secrecy about that whole subject.:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer

DesertOkie said:


> No unless it's with that c-4 you stole from a secrete government installation. And I though we were sworn to secrecy about that whole subject.:laughing:


I can't get that dialed down to nipple removal only entire carrier or building removal!:laughing:


----------

